# 2000 silverado 1500 switched power?



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

Anybody know the easiest switched 12v power wire to use for a 2000 Chevy Silverado 1500?

Either a wire or fuse I can tap into to power my plow? 

Color, number, location????????? 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## tyreese27 (Aug 15, 2013)

For my truck I have a wire and fuse in the the engine fuse on the fuse panel and works just fine. Just have to have the truck on to use the plow.


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

is it labeled on the fuse panel? 

In the cab? or the fuse panel under the hood?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What are you trying to pwr up?


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

im installing an old 2 plug fisher plow with a 9 pin harness on a 2000 silverado, and there is a red wire with a fuse that says it needs an accessory or ignition 12v power source (switched on and off with key).

I was hoping someone would know which wire or fuse slot to use so I wouldn't have to break out a multimeter.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Radio, heater, those should be underdash


----------



## joeyg999 (Nov 21, 2012)

2$ test light and 3 minutes you should find one. Get a mini add a fuse and your good to go.


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

*thanks joey*

thanks. i did exactly that.

bought a fuse tap at advance auto, and used a test light to find a fuse to plug it into. easy. thanks.

i have power to the joystick now, but the red light doesn't turn on.

does the plow have to be plugged in for the joystick to power on (fisher minute man)?


----------



## joeyg999 (Nov 21, 2012)

you need the plow hooked up. You may be a minute man but your plow is a minute mount. :laughing:


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

*stuck.*

ha ha. good stuff. it was early when I wrote that.

I hooked up the 2 plugs (2 pin) and (9 pin). The light went on on the joystick, but the plow wouldn't move at all, and motor didn't make any noise.

I ran jumper cables directly from the truck battery to the plow motor, and the motor ran and the plow angled all the way right, so the motor works,

I used a test light to check the motor relay (solenoid). With the truck running, plugs hooked up, and joystick turned on, The test light lit on both small terminals (with orange/ black wire, and brown/ red wire), and the large terminal with wire from the battery, but no power on large terminal with the wire that goes to the plow motor.

I don't have the light harness and relays hooked up yet, but I don't think that should matter.

Any ideas?


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

alohazabel;1685572 said:


> I used a test light to check the motor relay (solenoid). With the truck running, plugs hooked up, and joystick turned on, The test light lit on both small terminals (with orange/ black wire *GROUND*, and brown/ red wire *HOT*), and the large terminal with wire from the battery, but no power on large terminal with the wire that goes to the plow motor.
> 
> I don't have the light harness and relays hooked up yet, but I don't think that should matter.
> 
> Any ideas?


Should not have power at both small terminals.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Should have gnd at one of the small terminals


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

*thanks lon and diesel*

thanks guys. I had the orange/black wire hooked to the hot side of the battery.

Not sure how I did that. I looked at the wiring diagram on the fisher website about 20 times, and thought I had it all correct.

I switched it over to the ground, and I'll test it out tomorrow.

Hope I didn't screw anything up with it backwards.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

You should be fine, 12v on both sides won't hurt the solenoid, just won't work...my personality wouldn't have let me walk away without taking 2 more seconds to test it!


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

ha ha. mine usually won't either but it was cold, dark, snowing like a *******, and my wife was yelling at me to help her get the kids in bed.


----------



## alohazabel (Dec 9, 2013)

plow works good now that I have all the wires in the right places

now I just have to figure out the wiring for the lights.

thanks again for your help.


----------

